# Washing machine control knob won't work...



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi, it is 2 days before I have to have John packed and ready for his week at summer camp, and have a couple of loads of laundry to do in preparation for this, and so of course the washing machine is not working! Grrr. :flame: I have an older Hotpoint top loading washing machine. To start the machine you push the control knob in and turn to the proper location and then pull to start it. Well, it turns, but there is not ratcheting sound that is usually there, and it won't push in or pull out. So it won't start. Now, John wants to take the control panel off and try to fix it and I am inclined to let him, but I wanted to stop in here first for advice. I have searched the following websites for help, but none have had what I needed; DIY, DIYnot, ACME, NRHE, handymanwire and a couple of others that I can't remember. I have searched the Shop Talk room for anyone else having this issue, and the archives as well. See, I tried to find help on my own before running in here and throwing myself on y'alls good graces... but it didn't work. Any help would be appreciated immensely. We do have a laundromat in our town, but I don't have any cash for this until after John leaves, so fixing our machine quickly would be good. Everyone please pray that it is fixable, not needing a part, please.
God bless you and yours

ETA: I just looked at the four screws on top of the machine, the ones that I think I need to talke off in order to see what is going on, and they don't look like normal phillips head screws. Instead of just four slots, there are six. When I tried my two phillips screw drivers, they didn't grip and acted like they were stripped. Ok, so now what? Thanks again for any advice you might be able to give. 
God bless you and yours
Debbie
Deb


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

The screws are probably of the "tamper proof" variety. If you have a HF store near you they have them on sale now. If you have a dremel tool use a cutoff wheel to grind (cut) a slot in the screwhead so you can use a regular screwdriver to remove them.

Once inside (power unplugged !), examine the back of the switch for damage like broken plastic. You may be able to repair it . Don't recommend trying to take it apart--COMPLICATED

Considering the age (?) of your machine, it may not be feasable to repair it.
Check with appliance repair parts sources for availability and cost. :shrug:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Those are "Torx" screws. They just require a different type screwdriver. They dont strip out as easily as Phillips head screws

Try this site:
http://www.repairclinic.com/0003.asp


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Pull the knob off, I think you have broken the back side where it grips the shaft.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks y'all, now that I know what these screws are called I can try to find a screw driver. I also went to that site and found the parts that I may need. I had visited there before trying to find out how to fix it, but didn't realize that you could order parts. A neighbor will let us use her washer to get John ready, but I will still need to fix this machine... so having a source for the parts is vital. Thanks so much, I may be getting back on here again asking for help once I go to try and fix it. 
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok, I got the torx screws out (yay me!) and the panel folded down. Now it looks really scarey! There is this big grey box on the back side of the knob, and a lot of wires going out of it. Now what? Do I pull the knob off from the front? Do I pull the wire harness out of the grey square? I don't want to do the wrong thing. I won't get electrocuted will I? the machine is un-plugged. I need to fix this if I can, I have already spend more at the laundromat than I would have buying the new part. Thanks in advance!
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

You need to get the new timer assembly before you pull any wires. Be sure you take your machine's model and serial number with you. Then when you get the new one, pull one wire at a time, and plug it in on the new one in the same spot.

You should also be able to see how the timer and knob mount once you get the new one to look at. There are different ways they attach.

If you are real lucky, the parts guy can help you with those details. Be sure to ask him, it often works better than the puter.


----------

